# Edmonton Orchid Show - More Masdevallias



## arcticshaun (Jan 10, 2009)

I just preordered 4 more Masdevallias from Ecuagenera for pick up at the Edmonton Orchid Show in Feb. Now that I've mastered :rollhappy: Masdevallias I'm adding glandulosa, hirtzii, meijiana and strobelii. The only thing about preordering from a show is that I've already blown my orchid budget and I haven't even got there yet. As long as I catch my flight I'll be there with my face pressed up against the glass waiting for admission.

Shaun


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrivals-to-be! That's *sooo* exciting! Enjoy the new chids and the show! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool! We would like to see many photos...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 10, 2009)

:clap: Nice choices - masdies were highlighted in the last Orchid Digest! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool, I bought a couple of masdevallias from Ecuagenera at our show in Calgary in October and so far so good; they're both sending up new growths.

I'm planning to go to the show too Shaun, providing the weather is okay for the three hour drive. Can hardly wait...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish there was an orchid show close to here. 
Hope to see lots of fotos!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice order! Hopefully you flower Masd. glandulosa! Neat flowers and has a nice chinese salted dried plum scent.

Paphman910


----------

